# Far Above Rubies curriculum - lower price



## akhomesteader

Homeschool Freebie Of the Day *www.HomeschoolFreebieOfTheDay.com* is offering "Far Above Rubies" at a discount right now. Here's how they describe it:
*Far Above Rubies* - "A complete four year high school unit study curriculum for Jr. High and High school girls"​ You can read more on their website.
The first 300 subscribers to their email newsletter can get it on CD in PDF format for $29.95 - free shipping.
Tomorrow the pre-publication price to the general public will be $34.95 until March 16th. Then the price goes up to $69.95. Here's a link for a *free sample* of the curriculum. You can download it free here: http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=4ubtZ&m=1eLS32sktQYxun&b=VjJzKMjBn5vmpfHxHfwwmw

I have all boys, but those of you who have girls might like this.

Jenny


----------



## BlessedByGrace

In case you or others didn't know, they also have a 4 year curriculum for boys, "Blessed Is the Man" and it will be out soon. 

The same website you listed has a list where they will email information on it when it is ready, they are changing it to a cd form instead of hundreds of loose leaf pages. 

I was fortunate enough to order the Blessed Is the Man before they ran out and I ordered the new CD of Far Above Rubies. There is a sheet on the author's website of comparisons of subject so you can use both at the same time and sons and daughters can both learn about many of the same subjects (the Olympics or whatever) at the same time.

Hope this helps someone,
Tina


----------



## akhomesteader

Hi Tina. I also ordered Blessed Is The Man. It should come out on the next plane. They sure sold out quick, but it's great that they are putting it on CD. I'm really looking forward to seeing it. 

Jenny


----------



## BlessedByGrace

Hi Jenny,

They did sell out quickly. My son talked me into paying the $10 for expedited shipping and it arrived in a couple of days. He is really enjoying it. We are still waiting for Far Above Rubies, but with the free download of the first unit, they are both able to proceed together. I was so glad I was patient and didn't buy FAR on eBay for $75 or $80!

It's neat to see how we have read some of the books already that are listed and there are some books waiting for us on our shelves that are in the curriculum. It helped me to know I made the right purchase because it lined up with what we were already doing or planned on.

I hope you and your boys enjoy it! 

Thanks for posting this - I hope it is able to bless someone else.

Tina


----------



## akhomesteader

I know I should just be patient and wait until it comes to look through it, but do you think it's as complete as they say? My reason for getting it was a "just in case" sort of thing. If we don't have the money to do everything we want to do with homeschool, this will probably be all right "as is". I hope to continue using lots of real books for all subjects, and this sounded like it would be great as a general guide (at a minimum), to a complete curriculum if I had to use it that way. Am I close on my assumptions about it, or am I way off?  My boys are still young, so I have plenty of time to collect good books as I run across them.

Thank you,

Jenny


----------

